# 2004 Camry Budget Infinite Baffle SQ Build - Pioneer, Morel, JBL, Precision Power



## JBezugly (Jan 25, 2013)

So, after a year of research, on the forums here at DIYMA and through a lot of driving around and auditioning setups, I have finally finished my budget SQ build, save a few minor details. This was my first (but probably not my last) serious car audio install (by which I mean more than just installing a deck and speakers). I learned a lot along the way, especially with fabrication and sound deadening.

System Specs:

- Pioneer DEH-80PRS
- Precision Power PPI P900.4 (3 channel mode)
- Morel Tempo 6 (getting 145W @ 4 ohms from Ch 1&2)
- JBL GTO1514D in IB (getting 250W, DVC wired in series @ 8 ohms from Ch 3&4 bridged)

Before this I had a basic setup, which consisted of Kenwood KFC-6983PS 6x9's all around and a JVC Arsenal KS-AR7004 amp, which sounded decent and got the job done. It served me well for almost 2 years. But eventually, I wanted something more. So, enter this:












First acquisition for the SQ build. Morel Tempo 6's. I auditioned a bunch of sets (Focal Integrations, Hertz ESK-165's, etc) and these came out ontop for me. Strong, punchy midbass, slightly warm, but not too warm mid-range, and most importantly, relaxed yet very detailed highs (ears are sensitive to high-frequency brightness) did it for me.












Acquisition number 2. JBL GTO1514D. The choice of many for a great budget SQ sub for an IB setup. 












Woofers installed in the doors. Due to laziness, I got adapters from Tacotunes.com. They're CNC milled and super solid. Highly recommend them.












Tweeters installed... sort of. Check the next picture.












So, this is funny. The stock tweeter covers on my Camry don't fit overtop of the tempo tweeters left alone, so this temporary hack job did me fine for a month (busy due to work) until I rectified the issue with some more hackery.












Crossovers hidden away in the footwell, rather than the door, for easy access and plus, I don't like having the crossovers swingin' around in the doors.












Ah, the big cheese has arrived. The Pioneer DEH-80 PRS.












Not an hour passed, and it was in the dash.












El cheapo template for the IB wall.












1" thick MDF cut and ready for a sub!












My workbench is better than yours.












Me gusta.












There she blows, sealed from the trunk with expanding foam weather stripping, with the MDF wall pressed tight against the car to seal acoustically. (Mounting brackets aren't shown here, were installed right afterwards.)












Rear view!












Had to do some hackwork once more to get the trim around the IB wall. When I have time, I'll wrap the MDF in some nice black or grey leather-look vinyl.












Old JVC KS-AR7004 versus the new PPI P900.4, what a difference.












The new amp installed!












The fix for my tweeter covers, just a little hack work and some speaker cloth.












Took the stock grilles off of the tweeters, and popped on the fixed covers!












Finally, time for the deadening! First, StP Black Bagic is placed on the outer and inner skin as required. (Aside: You can totally tell I got a new phone here, judging by the image quality increasing durastically, lol.)












And then, the StP SPL foam is used to seal up the door.


And that's it for now! I still have to do a few things, like deaden the rear deck with the StP dampner, remove the old Kenwood 6x9's in the deck and fab up some plugs for the those rear deck holes with all my leftover MDF, and then wrap the IB wall with grey, or black vinyl, depending on what I like better.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Sub'd..........


----------



## upgrayedd (Apr 19, 2011)

Great work man. How do you feel about the sound?


----------



## JBezugly (Jan 25, 2013)

upgrayedd said:


> Great work man. How do you feel about the sound?


I'm so happy with it. Especially compared to my old system, the sound can only be described as otherworldly... Really detailed, but not too bright highs (which, because my ears are sensitive to high frequencies, is perfect), smooth, warm mids, punchy midbass, and great bass/sub bass performance with my GTO 1514D, which digs down to 21Hz. The best way I can describe it is balanced. Not the loudest system out there (although it can get real loud if you want it too), but it sounds unreal. Better than I ever imagined.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Great system!


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

I hope there is better clearance for your fuel pump wires than it looks in the pics. 
The rest looks pretty damn good


----------



## JBezugly (Jan 25, 2013)

capea4 said:


> I hope there is better clearance for your fuel pump wires than it looks in the pics.
> The rest looks pretty damn good


I cut a notch in the bottom of the baffle so the fuel pump wires won't get crushed.

Thanks!


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice build man nice seeing another infinite baffle camry!


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Question about the IB setup. How much clearance between the front of the sub and the back seat? I'm thinking of doing a similar setup in my Accord and it doesn't have a pass through or anything and will be very close to the back seat.


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

I may have missed it and you are , but have you considered running the tweets off the deck power so you can go active? 

I do like me some IB setups though. Looking good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBezugly (Jan 25, 2013)

asianinvasion21 said:


> Nice build man nice seeing another infinite baffle camry!


Thanks bro! You're build is awesome as well, I never see too many Camry's around here, considering how common they are.



teldzc1 said:


> Question about the IB setup. How much clearance between the front of the sub and the back seat? I'm thinking of doing a similar setup in my Accord and it doesn't have a pass through or anything and will be very close to the back seat.


At rest in my car, there's about an inch of clearance at the top of the seat (the closest space between the sub and back seat), and at full excursion, a bit less than half an inch or so. Best way to measure it is by the thickness of the MDF (from your mounting point, obviously) and then add on the thickness of the sub bezel.



aholland1198 said:


> I may have missed it and you are , but have you considered running the tweets off the deck power so you can go active?
> 
> I do like me some IB setups though. Looking good.
> 
> ...


Thanks man! I have considered it, but I'm not sure if I should... Wasn't sure about the sound, but do you think it could be a good idea? I'm pretty happy with the sound going passive, but always kept the idea of going active in the back of my mind (considering it's why I bought the head unit for).


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I think you'd like going full active with TA. I have similar locations for my mids and tweets in my car and TA each drive makes a huge difference. I would probably invest in a sub amp and use the PPI to run the front components active.


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

I like it, KISS approach seems to have worked out well. I would keep it as is for a while, and when you get the itch to play with it, go active.

If you havent set up time alignment yet, I think youll be very surprised at the improvement, even when done passive


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

Simple isn't bad, but now that the seed is planted it is inevitable. Active is superior in almost every way IMHO. That isn't to say passive can't give you excellent results as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Very nice simple set up


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah man... get those crossovers out of there. 

Great work. Taco needs to make baffles for every car. I've used a set once... very nice.


----------



## JBezugly (Jan 25, 2013)

casey said:


> I like it, KISS approach seems to have worked out well. I would keep it as is for a while, and when you get the itch to play with it, go active.
> 
> If you havent set up time alignment yet, I think youll be very surprised at the improvement, even when done passive


Oh I've played around with the TA, first with the AutoTA mic, and then from there tuning it to my own liking. Makes a huge difference, although I wonder sometimes if active would be even better. Maybe I'll try active out (with my tweeters hooked up to the HU) on the Christmas break, just to see how it is.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

That's an awesome, simple system. That IB looks like it was meant to go there.

Josh


----------



## JBezugly (Jan 25, 2013)

JoshHefnerX said:


> That's an awesome, simple system. That IB looks like it was meant to go there.
> 
> Josh


Thanks man! I appreciate the love.

As an update, if everything for me pans out nicely in the next few months, I'll be adding a PPI P1000.1 to the system and going full active. Looking forward to it.


----------



## jdsoldger (Feb 14, 2012)

JBezugly said:


> Thanks man! I appreciate the love.
> 
> As an update, if everything for me pans out nicely in the next few months, I'll be adding a PPI P1000.1 to the system and going full active. Looking forward to it.


Going full active and adding a DSP was one of the best changes I made to my setup. You will like it.


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

those door mounts wood? said cnc'ed, but what material?
I too, could forsee going fully active. whether you buy a sub amp, or use deck power for tweeters. That said, nice install. well thought out, and done


----------



## JBezugly (Jan 25, 2013)

Lorin said:


> those door mounts wood? said cnc'ed, but what material?
> I too, could forsee going fully active. whether you buy a sub amp, or use deck power for tweeters. That said, nice install. well thought out, and done


They are 1 inch thick outdoor-grade MDF (they're clearcoated). Guaranteed by Tacotunes not to rot. 

And thanks! I've been running passive for the past 6 months and have been happy... But now I'm starting to feel the itch for it. I got my system components with the intention of going active, so I'm happy I can easily expand on what I have by just adding a second amplifier, running RCA'S and flipping a switch on the headunit.


----------

